# New August 2020 Regulations



## ProStar (Aug 2, 2020)

The new regulations went into effect yesterday. I want to know why they exist. It's all having to do with being sanitary in light of COVID. What are we going to do next year when no one cares about COVID and everyone's all scared about something completely unrelated to diseases? Will competitors still have to bring their own pens and be careful not to touch a scoresheet?


Original Announcement


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 2, 2020)

ProStar said:


> The new regulations went into effect yesterday. I want to know why they exist. It's all having to do with being sanitary in light of COVID. What are we going to do next year when no one cares about COVID and everyone's all scared about something completely unrelated to diseases? Will competitors still have to bring their own pens and be careful not to touch a scoresheet?
> 
> 
> Original Announcement


Nothing too big, just the competitor has to do more things by themselves


----------



## Josh_ (Aug 2, 2020)

They are temporary. “A new article Y is added to the Regulations which complements the Safety Policy. It is expected that the changes will be reverted once it is safe to do so.”


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 14, 2020)

Is WDPC included in the WRC?


----------

